# Crossroads Church 3D Shoot March 4



## rbray79 (Feb 8, 2017)

Crossroads Church of Jackson County
4th Annual 3D Archery Shoot
March 4, 2017
Crow's Lake in Jefferson, GA

Registration 8-9:00 A.M.
Shotgun Start at 9:30 A.M.

Classes include Youth, Traditional, Women, Hunter, and Open

$20 Entry Fee includes lunch after the event 
4H Members-$10 Entry Fee
Door Prizes!!!

Location: Crow's Lake
155 Crow's Lake Drive
Jefferson, GA 30549

Email storey.tate@crossroadsjc.com for more info

Come out and have fun while supporting our Crossroads Church Outdoors Ministry!


----------



## rbray79 (Feb 28, 2017)

Supposed to have awesome weather Saturday. Come out and enjoy the fun.


----------



## rbray79 (Mar 3, 2017)

Ttt


----------

